
Hard-Liners and Reformers Tapped Iranians’ Ire. Now, Both Are Protest Targets - JumpCrisscross
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/02/world/middleeast/iran-protests-khamenei.html
======
0xFFC
I am from Iran and have actively participated and watched these protests. If
anyone has any questions about current situation in Iran, I can report from
what I have seen.

I will write my take from this article in 1-2 hours. Right now I am not in
situation to write. But I have to mention Iran current political system does
not have reformist. Most reformists suppressed in first years of revolution.
The only trustworthy reformist remaining was Mir Hossein Mosavi. But he has
been in house arrest for last 5 year. People (like myself) hate these
reformist because that is only a show. Saying they are reformist is just like
saying Dianne Feinstein is a reformist. They are ceneter’ist whom benefit from
current situation and do not care about people. And their reformist figures is
just to use and get peoples vote. Other than one (yes, from 150 reformist in
Iran congress, only one has defended people) no of those reformist do care or
participate in political discussions.

